# I pulled over to check GTO Sunroof



## mlyon (Oct 7, 2006)

I was near St. Louis today and saw an 05 GTO parked with a Sunroof. Since I am going to get one very soon I wanted to check out the hub bub, this is for the Webasto Hollandia 710, AKA Monaro OEM equipment

1) You don't lose much headroom, if you look at where the headliner ends and the where the roof from the A pillar to the B pillar begins, that is all you lose.

2) The exterior view is VERY flush. Did not look aftermarket whatsoever

3) Don't lose much rear headroom either.

Overall, VERY nice job. If you were that GTO parked in Kirkwood Missouri this afternoon at the Harley Davidson Dealer, PM me cause I gots some questions.


----------



## 1badbrazen (Apr 8, 2007)

i have had 2 other gto's and had sunroofs installed in them if you have questions pm me :cheers


----------



## TR GTO (Mar 17, 2007)

I wish I had a sunroof in mine. I have so many ideas for this car and not enough money to do it all right now! Time to set aside a GTO fund.


----------



## mlyon (Oct 7, 2006)

Here is what I do

I set aside dates that I would like to have certain things done on the car...

Like for me, I want to chrome my rims by Dec. 31 of this year. Supercharger by Dec 2009. It makes me work harder in my job I can tell you that much!


----------



## 04BLKGOAT (Apr 27, 2007)

I just bought my GTO and it has a sunroof in it. I have to say I really like it.


----------



## thecommish16 (Oct 16, 2006)

you guys are so motivated to hook these cars up!! I just wanna buy it and pay it off.


----------



## mlyon (Oct 7, 2006)

no kids leaves alot of disposible income! LOL...


----------

